# New Battle Started-join up high level Pets!



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I started a battle. Only high level pets will be able to battle. Join up and let me know when your ready.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I think I'm close to you in level, but I need to go over the rules again to see just how much risk I'd be putting Ziggy at before I do it. :shock:

Edit: Whoa, never mind, I'm not close enough to you for comfort...


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

WHat???? Our pets are virtually the same level.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Uh uh, yours is level 27 and mine is 24, plus look how much stronger yours is than mine.... I don't want poor little Ziggy to get his little butt kicked that bad... LOL!


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

HAHA, well train that pet up some. I know there are a few others that have higher level pets. Come on dont be scardy cats!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Rocky is back!*

Rocky..uh I mean Zinthos is back! He awaits you his arena!

Let's battle! 

-John N.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

OK i joined and attacked. your turn!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Game on!*

Uh oh! 250 damage on your first blow! Eeek! :ninja:

I think I might be done for! :angel:

LOL! You're turn!

-John N.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

ok sorry but it looks like I killed your pet. It looked like you had no counter attack when I attacked you but when you attacked you did so twice without me countering. Is that unique to your Pet?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Chia, you have slain me! I think...for some reason I still have health despite the statement saying I was killed in battle.

I don't think the battle fighting (countering, attacking) is unique to my pet. I think that's the way the battle goes. The joiner has the first strike. Then the host has two, and then it goes back to the joiner. We should take turns after that. That's how my last battle went.

Revenge will be mine! After I go heal...

-John N.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh sure, I put some money on Zinthos.... LOL!


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

JanS you should never bet against a dragon in a fight! HAHA just playing. I got lucky is all.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

now why does it say that I lost the battle? That is totally uncool!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

chiahead said:


> now why does it say that I lost the battle? That is totally uncool!


I bet it's the same glitch that hasn't been letting us feed our pets since yesterday. I bet something got mixed up with the site upgrades.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

It would be nice to figure out what to do with these cute creatures besides feed them. 

:smile:


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Jimbo205 said:


> It would be nice to figure out what to do with these cute creatures besides feed them.
> 
> :smile:


I cant even do that!!!! Are you guys able to feed yours?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm not able to feed her or even see her when I click on the pets page.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Oh good, then it's not just my pet! I actually PM'd Art asking what happened to my pet, only because I wasn't sure if it was my browser or this site. 

I can't see Balistic when I click on him and when I go to the market to purchase food for her, it won't let me. This makes me feel a little better, must be something going on within the site.

Incidentally, once everything is back to normal, I plan of training Balistic a lot more, I'd like to get her up to a higher level so she can start batteling.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

chiahead said:


> now why does it say that I lost the battle? That is totally uncool!


Hmm, just saw that. Boo. You kicked my butt in that battle too. :boxing: I'll see if someone can change that stat, as well as the other software glitches.

For the time being, let it be known that my Zinthos bows down to your Oz rayer:

-John N.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I sure hope this doesn't mean the end of our pets after all of the work we've put into training and caring for them.  
See This thread

I've contacted Art and the other powers that be, but haven't heard back yet, and time is becoming an issue now.

If anyone has a stockpile of food, I'd love to borrow some and pay you back dearly when I can again.


----------

